# poor ginger



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

Poor Ginger is all confused. My wife has been in the hosp. for four days now.cause she is losing blood,and they can't find out from where .but she is doing pretty good considering all the testing that is being done on her and no food Haa haa..But ginger is not doing well she does not sleep through the night she keeps getting up and smelling the wife's pillow and in the day time i have to keep leavening her alone for about 3 hours at a time to go to see my wife..I do give her them big beef soup bones to keep her busy.but she still misses her mommy. .and some times she will walk around crying and whimpering when she looks and can't find her. .I hope she comes home soon so ginger can get a good night sleep


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Lexi, Beemer, and I are sending healing thoughts to your wife, Lumpy. I hope they figure it out soon so she can get better and come home even sooner. And hugs of love and support for Ginger and you.

Lexi, Beemer, and Maureen


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm so sorry to read this.
Praying for Suger right now that the docs can give her a diagnosis and start effective treatment immediately.
You take care of yourself. ..
And poor Ginger, keep talking to her - tell her all about your visit with your wife, she will be comforted. 
Much love from me and the dogs all send gentle links and soulful eyes.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lumpy please tell your wife that we hope she gets well very soon. I was going to suggest she send Ginger a tidbit home from the hospital with you each day as a consolation, but if they are not feeding her then that won't work. Mind you if the hospital food there is as bad as it is here maybe Ginger won't mind.

Sending love and healing thoughts from all of us.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lumpy, sending healing thoughts from us too. Get well soon Sugar. Hope you are back home for Christmas. :hug:


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear this. We are sending healing prayers for Mrs. Lumpy.
Things like this are so hard on our poos as they just cannot understand why their routine has been interrupted. I know Ginger misses her Mommy terribly. Thank goodness she has you there to console her. Please give her extra love and kisses from Sami and Carley. Please keep us posted with any updates.


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Oh no! Sending healing, prayers and good wishes to Mrs Sugar in the hope of a fast recovery and return home to you and Ginger. Also sending big hugs to Ginger who is missing her mommy. Be strong Ginger.


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Best wishes to you all. I hope your wife has a speedy recovery.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry to hear this, lets hope the hospital finds out soon what needs treating to get your lovely Wife back to you and Ginger as soon as possible. x


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

The Nuts and I are really sorry to hear about your wife. Please keep us updated and hopefully she will be able to go home soon to you & Sugar. 
Hugs from us.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Lots of healing thoughts from here too, I hope things are sorted and normality can resume soon xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your wife..hope she's better soon! Molly is sending hugs to Ginger! Sending healing thoughts your way🙏🏼


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Poor Ginger poor you and Mrs Lumpy. Give lots of cuddles to Ginger and Mrs. Lumpy. Hope all is ok soon so you can all be home together 🐾❤👍


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Thinking of you all. xx


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I do hope ginger will have Mommy home soon feeling better. Im sure she is greatful for the extra Daddy cuddles. Love to you all.


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

hey Hey Hey,,Mommy's home .and ginger is breaking into her happy dance.
you talk about one happy dog ,it was so funny ,she was yapping,,and crying.. and jumping up and down. and running in circles I could not even catch her to stop her from running .I was afraid she would run into something and hurt her self well any way they could not find out where the blood was coming from every thing looked fine and all the test were good .so now she has to go have a GI put on her,and she is just filled with excitement over that .but any how ginger is fowling her all over the place not letting her out of her sight.she is not even afraid of the walker she has to use for a week.so all is all most back to normal.and thank you all for your prayers and concerns it is very nice to have such good friends


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

:jumping::jumping::jumping:arty:arty:arty::twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs::twothumbs:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

They should make hospitals that are dog friendly, less stress on everyone like that. So happy to hear she is home Lumpy, it is a big relief.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

A happy house hold all round then, happy mummy to be home and obviously a very happy ginger! I'm in agreement there fairlie with letting doggies visit their human mummy's and daddy's to aid in healing


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

So glad to hear that your wife is home Lumpy!! Ginger sounds really pleased to have mommy back!! Hugs to you all.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

That is wonderful news!!! Sooooo happy for all three of you. Yahhhhh!


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

when i was there with my wife .they had people bringing dog around to see the people there and this one was so great she was a Russian wolf hound.and she was so great .very calm ,and obedient she would walk to the bed side and sit and stretch her neck on the bed so the person could pet her .i petted her for a few minutes and did my wife .i could not get over how such a large dog could be so calm and gentle,she was a really beautiful dog 
thank you all for all your kind words and prayers


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Great news! Mommy' s home. Can just see Ginger doing her happy dance!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Great news Lumpy! So happy your all together again.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Glad to hear Mrs Lumpy is home xx


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

Yay! Happy to hear your wife is home


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Yay! Welcome home Mrs SL  :hug:


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

I just sat down from holding and hugging Ginger, she has just had a seizure. this is the first one she had in 135 days but it was pretty bad ,it lasted all most 2 full minutes.,when she has on i have to hold her tight or she may hurt herself, and if you ever tried to hold a dog that is running full speed with all four feet it is not easy. God i really thought we were all over with this .but i guess now ..on a good note my wife is doing a lot better now but she still needs more test cause they still did not find out where the blood is coming from.


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Oh poor Ginger. Perhaps all the excitement of having her Mommy back home triggered the seizure.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Oh Lumpy you are really having a bad time of it. Ginger might be dehydrated from all the stress of being without her mum and also suffering from lack of sleep. That might have messed with the seizure meds in her bloodstream. Hopefully it was just a one time setback. Fingers crossed your wifes tests solve the blood loss problem really soon. Sending you all our very best wishes.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Oh dear, well first let me say how wonderful for you to have Mrs Lumpy home, I would imagine the over excitement would not have helped the situation - but no one's fault, just Ginger loving her Mommy so much. Lets hope it was a one off.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

How is Ginger and Mrs. Lumpy today?? Praying all is well with both girls.


----------

